# Tool Talk > Wheels >  1906 Bartlett recumbent bicycle - photo

## Altair

1906 Bartlett recumbent bicycle.

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...e_fullsize.jpg



Previously:

2014 Robert Horn recumbent motorcycle - photo and video
Recumbent trike.
Treadmill bicycle - GIF
Bicycle graveyard - GIF
1955 Huffy Radiobike bicycle - photo

----------


## Frank S

The woman looks like Nanny McPhee and the man looks like Jamie Hyneman

----------

